
Data Proves Amazon Reviews with “Free or Discounted Disclaimer” Biased [video] - hokkos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdLI62JKpCk
======
pgrote
At 1:25 of the video they show a chart indicating the review star spread
across all reviews. I was surprised to see how high the average review is for
items.

My thought is the average would be lower due to the fact more people tend to
review an item when they are dissatisfied. Perhaps people are trying to
confirm their purchase decision by rating things higher?

I was unaware the company existed. I've been using fakespot
([http://fakespot.com/](http://fakespot.com/)) for a few months now and it's
become a vital part of deciding which products to buy.

